# The ex-factor



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

(sorry if this is in the wrong spot, I thought this would be the best spot for people that know what it is to see it and post to it)

Seems like we have hiijacked the aquabid thread talking about the ex-factor and how some of us dont know what it is, and how it is hard to find info on it. 
So, I figured I would post this so all the info we have on the ex-factor could be in 1 place.

If anyone has any information about what it is, like links to articles, pictures of what the ex-factor is, etc. Please post them here.

Now lets start some discussion on it and help show others what it is and all that good stuff since there really isnt that much information out there for us to learn from.

Thanks in advance for sharing


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

When you breed for a lot of branching you tend to get branching at the expense of length.. and head into RT. Compound that with sib crosses and double it up and you will get misaligned scales. Have also seen shorter bodied fish.

Now I have never bred RT's, never bred to be TOO heavy branched and I still get the funky scales and the RT type tails pop up once in a while. I think it is just "in" there and you even see the scales in PK's. I tend to see it show up in metallics the most.. not so other colors so wonder if tied into that some how as well. 

Have not seen it in CT's but I don't really breed them and have not noticed CT's on AB with the scales.

jmo


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-AABRosetails.htm

They have too much branching, tails are too small, messy scales, stubby ventrals, pale colour and are generally weaker than normal fish.
When they get into a line of fish it becomes very difficult to get rid of and they keep popping up.


----------

